# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Προσκληση

## east electronics

Εχω αφησει το νημα ορφανο για δυο εβδομαδες  με εναν σκοπο: 

Ηθελα να δω εαν καποιος αλλος θα ανεβασει την δουλεια του πανω  στο θεμα . Παιδια !! η γνωση μπορει να παραχθει μονο μεσα απο την συζητηση και την συνολικη προσπαθεια . 

Δεν εχει καμμια σημασια εαν αυτος που θα γραψει ειναι επαγγελματιας η ερασιτεχνης σημασια εχει να ανεβασει το θεμα και να το συζητησουμε και να παρουμε γνωσεις ιδεες και προσεγγισεις ολοι μας μεσα απο αυτο . 

Δεν μπορω να φανταστω οτι ειμαι ο μονος που επισκευζει  ηχο σε ολοκληρο το φορουμ σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι ερασιτεχνες και επαγγελματιες Εμπρος λοιπον θελουμε να δουμε την δουλεια σας .Ολοι εχουμε να κερδισουμε απο αυτο . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

themisperi (13-05-14)

----------


## windmill82

Αγαπητε Σακη μετα απο την προσκληση σου για παρουσιασεις - ιδεες πανω στο θεμα HIFI , θα ηθελα και εγω σαν ερασιτεχνης στο κομματι του ηχου να μοιραστω μαζι σας μια κατασκευη που ειχα υλοποιησει πριν αρκετα χρονια , οταν ακομα ημουν φοιτητης. Προκειται για εναν ενισχυτη 2Χ60W RMS , ο οποιος βασιζεται πανω στο ολοκληρωμενο TDA7294.
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/sense_.../SC979/PF74359
Προκειται για ενα ολκληρωμενο το οποιο με ελαχιστα εξωτερικα υλικα και με μια καλης ποιοτητας τροφοδοσια μπορει να αποδωσει 60w με πολυ καλη ποιοτητα και πολυ χαμηλη παραμορφωση.
Αρχικα οταν σχεδιαζα το project καποιοι καθηγητες μου απο τη σχολη ειχαν εκφρασει δυσαρεσκεια οσον αφορα το τελικο αποτελεσμα και πιστευαν οτι η αποδοση και η ποιοτητα θα κυμαινονταν σε πολυ χαμηλα επιπεδα.Το συμπερασμα αυτο το ειχαν εξαγει απο projects αλλων φοιτητων πανω σε παλιοτερα ολοκληρωμενα τυπου STK τα οποια στερουταν ποιοτητος, και με παροτρυναν να σχεδιασω ή να βρω ετοιμα σχεδια καποιου τρανζιστορατου ταξης Β.
Τελικα δεν με επεισαν και προχωρησα στην κατασκευη. Μετα την υλοποιηση ο ενισχυτης αποδειχτηκε ικανοποιητικοτατος για τα γουστα μου και τα αυτια μου.
Τον συνδυασα και με ενα ζευγαρι διδρομων ηχειων δικης μου κατασκευης τα οποια αποτελουταν απο μεγαφωνα της Πολωνικης tonsil, και το αποτελεσμα ξεπερασε τις προσδοκιες μου.
Κανοντας παραλληλες ακροασεις με οικιακα συστηματα μεγαλων ονοματων (yamaha , denon)
οι οποιες επαιζαν γνωστα ηχεια της αγορας (roister, mission) το σετακι μου στεκοταν επαξια διπλα τους , και ισως σε καποιες περιπτωσεις να υπερτερουσε εναντι αυτων!
Δυστυχως ο ενισχυτης ποτε δεν ολοκληρωθηκε και να μπει σε ενα κουτι και επειτα στο rack του σπιτιου μου λογω ελλειψης χρονου και ορεξης , αλλα τις πλακετες του τροφοδοτικου και του στερεοφωνικου ενισχυτη τις εχω ακομη παροπλισμενες σε ενα ραφι μαζι με αλλες ιδιοκατασκευες. 
Παρολα αυτα θεωρω οτι πετυχα ενα πολυ ομορφο και μετρημενο ηχο υψηλης ποιοτητας με ελαχιστα λεφτα και χωρις ιδιαιτερα εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις πανω στο hifi.
Αν επιθυμειτε μπορω να ανεβασω και καποιες φωτος καθως και τα σχηματικα και το partlist που χρησιμοποιησα , αν και με μια αναζητηση στο θεο google υπαρχουν πολλα projects βασισμενα σε αυτο το ολοκληρωμενο.
Σακη για να μην παρεξηγηθω δεν καταφερα να φτιαξω ηχο επιπεδου ΝΑD ή MARANTZ αλλα ηταν ενα project που το ηχητικο του αποτελεσμα στεκοταν επαξια σε φτηνους επωνυμους ενισχυτες της αγορας.

----------


## Panοs

βαλε και φωτο να σου κλεψω καμια ιδεα :Tongue2: 
τον εχω φτιαξει και εγω αυτον τον ενισχυτή αλλα σε brige mode....

----------


## windmill82

H υλοποιηση δεν εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο. Το board εχει αντιγραφει απο ενα παλιο ελεκτορ το οποιο ειχε σχεδιο του tda7293, και εχει ξανασχεδιαστει με το eagle.
Εχω ηδη σχεδιασει νεες πλακετες με καλυτερες και πιο απλες χαλκοδιαδρομες αλλα δεν τις εχω υλοποιησει ακομα.
Στο τροφοδοτικο εχω χρησιμοποιησει 4Χ10.000μF  και 4 'γρηγορες' διοδους αντι μιας παραδοσιακης γεφυρας.
Ο μ/ς ειναι τοροειδης 2Χ26volt ac , 300VA και κρινεται υπεραρκετος ακομα και μετα απο πολλες ωρες λειτουργειας.
Οι 3 μπορνες στο μεσον της πλακετας ειναι μπορνες τροφοδοσιας του +-38volt DC.
Οι ψυκτρες ειναι κλασσικες που χρησιμοποιουμε στα transistor τυπου TO-3 . Αν τον εφτιαχνα απο την αρχη θα προτιμουσα να χρησιμοποιησω ενιαια ψυκτρα , οχι τοσο για λογους ψυξης αλλα περισσοτερο για λογους θερμικης ισορροπιας μεταξυ των 2 καναλιων.
απο θερμοκρασια δεν υπαρχει κανενα ζητημα , ο συγκεκριμενος εχει βγαλει πολλα φοιτητικα παρτυ φορτωμενος με 2 και 3 ηχεια παραλληλα και ναι μεν την ζεστανε την ψυκτρα , αλλα ποτε δεν επεσε σε κατασταση mute λογω θερμοκρασιας. (το ολοκληρωμενο εχει κυκλωμα εσωτερικα που εαν η θερμοκρασια φτασει ψηλα αυτοματως πεφτει σε ληθαργο για να κρυωσει)
Μια δικη μου προσθηκη ειναι οι δυο μεγαλοι ηλεκτρολυτικοι στην πλακετα του ενισχυτη , οι οποιοι ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο κοντα γινεται στα ποδαρακια τροφοδοσιας παρεχοντας οσο το δυνατο αμεσα φορτια στο ολοκληρωμενο. Στα περισσοτερα σχεδια οι πυκνωτες αυτοι ειναι προαιρετικοι , σε καποια δεν υπαρχουν και σε οσα σχεδια υπαρχουν ειναι χαμηλοτερης χωρητικοτητας , ωστοσο στο δικο μου project αποφασισα να χρησιμοποιησω αρκετα μεγαλυτερους
Τα δυο προβληματα που συναντησα στην κατασκευη ειναι τα εξης.
1. βαζοντας το στην πριζα οι αδειοι πυκνωτες φορτιζονται αρκετα βιαια και σε ακραιες καταστασεις ριχνουν μεχρι και την ασφαλεια του σπιτιου , και επισης στελνουν και ενα ενοχλητικο και επικυνδυνο \παφ\ στα ηχεια. Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να σχεδιασω ενα μικρο κυκλωματακι καθυστερησης τροφοδοσιας με το δικτυο και καθυστερησης συνδεσης των ηχειων με τον ενισχυτη.
2. σε κατασταση stand by παιρνω ενα ελαχιστο μεν ενοχλητικο δε βουητο απο τα ηχεια. Φανταζομαι οτι αν καποια στιγμη μπει σε σασι και γειωθει μαζι του ο βομβος θα εξαλειψει αλλα και παλι δεν το δοκιμασα για να σιγουρευτω. Επισης πιστευω οτι οταν με το καλο υλοποιησω τις νεες μου πλακετες θα βοηθησει πολυ.
Στο site http://www.hlektronika.gr υπαρχουν κι αλλες κατασκευες βασισμενες στο 7294 , μεταξυ αυτων και μια πολυ ομορφη δουλεια του φιλου Panos που αξιζει να δειτε. 
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο πρεπει να εξηγησω , οποιαδηποτε παρατηρηση ή διαφωνια με αυτα που εγραψα ή που εφτιαξα θα ηταν πολυτιμη και για μενα αλλα και για ολους οσους ασχοληθουν με αυτο το project.
2013-11-03 23.02.42.jpg2013-11-03 23.05.19.jpg2013-11-03 23.06.22.jpg

----------


## xsterg

> 1. βαζοντας το στην πριζα οι αδειοι πυκνωτες φορτιζονται αρκετα βιαια και σε ακραιες καταστασεις ριχνουν μεχρι και την ασφαλεια του σπιτιου , και επισης στελνουν και ενα ενοχλητικο και επικυνδυνο \παφ\ στα ηχεια. Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να σχεδιασω ενα μικρο κυκλωματακι καθυστερησης τροφοδοσιας με το δικτυο και καθυστερησης συνδεσης των ηχειων με τον ενισχυτη.


φιλε μου με κανεις και γελαω. σιγα μην ριξει την ασφαλεια του σπιτιου το ενισχυτακι που εφτιαξες. εκτος και αν εχεις ασφαλειες 1Α στον πινακα σου οποτε και εκει το συζηταμε. 
οσο για τα 60w rms που λες απο το παρον κυκλωμα .... ουτε με σφαιρες. μα καλα βρε παιδια. θελετε και τα λετε αυτα η σας ξεφευγουν? 
ενταξει. ειναι ενας βασικος ενισχυτης με τυπικη ποιοτητα ηχου. απο εκει και περα τιποτα παραπανω. ουτε για παρτυ κανει, ουτε hi-fi ειναι. εγω θα εκανα και μια ολοκληρωμενη κατασκευη στο κουτι της. θα εβγαζα και τις μπορνες που ειναι στην πλακετα. εχεις κοιταξει τις προδιαγραφες του ολοκληρωμενου? γιατι κατι μου λεει εμενα οτι εχει φιμωση στην εξοδο και δεν χρειαζεσαι ουτε καθυστερηση ηχειων ουτε τιποτα αλλο. 
οσο για αυτο που λες με 2 και 3 ηχεια παραλληλα αν το κοιταξεις καλα θα δεις οτι εχεις μειωση της ισχυος εξοδου και δεν καταφερνεις τιποτα. το πολυ πολυ να υπερθερμανεις τα ολοκληρωμενα. 
αληθεια σε ποια σχολη εισαι και σας βαζουν πτυχιακη τελικο ενισχυτη και μαλιστα με ολοκληρωμενα?

----------


## east electronics

xsterg 
Παρολο οτι εχεις δικιο  και ειναι πιθανον κατω απο αλλες συνθηκες να εριχνα και εγω περισσοτερα καντηλια και με χειροτερο τροπο καλο θα ειναι ολοι μας να κανουμε μια προσπαθεια να κραταμε ηπιοτερους τονους και να αφιερωνουμε τον χρονο μας στο αν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε ουσιαστικα .

@windmill 82

Η περιγραφη σου ειναι γεματη ασχετοσυνες καλο θα ηταν να διαβασεις μερικα απο τα αρθρα που υπαρχουν παντου πανω σε αυτα τα θεματα  και αν εχεις αποριες να τις συζητησεις εδω η καπου αλλου και να προχωρησεις την δουλεια σου με καλυτερο τροπο 


----Οι 4Χ10,000 ufd  συν τις γρηγορες διοδους δεν σε χαλανε πουθενα αλλα για τετοια κατασκευη ειναι overkill για TDA 72XX

----Οι μπορνες που εχεις βαλει για τροφοδοσια ειναι πολυ λαθος πρακτικη  και δεν εφαρμοζεται πουθενα  και για την ταση DC θα απαιτηθει απολυτα μονιμη συνδεση και σε πολλες εφαρμογες δεν επιτρεπεται καν η ασφαλεια στο DC  παρα μοναχα στο  AC 

----Η θερμικη εξισσορπηση μεταξυ δυο καναλιων δεν εχει απολυτως τιποτα να σου προσφερει ειναι κακη πρακτικη και οπου εχει εφαρμοστει εχει γινει καθαρα και μονο για λογους οικονομιας και στην πραξη μονο κακο μπορει να κανει . Θεωρητικα η ψυξη πρεπει να ειναι αυτονομη για καθε καναλι οπως και το καθε καναλι θεωρητικα εχει διαφορετικα πραγματα να παιξει  και φυσικα διαφορετικο φορτιο .

----Η χρηση  μεγαλων πυκνωτων  decoupling  on board  δεν ειναι πανακεια καθως επισης το overdesign  σε αυτα τα πραγματα επισης δεν ειναι πανακεια οπου στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις  την ζημια δεν την κανει ο ιδιος ο πυκνωτης  αλλα η επιστροφη του στην γειωση  σε συνδυασμο με μια κακoφιαγμενη πλακετα . Στην ουσια εχεις δημιουργησει δυο  star ground  ενα στο κεντρικο σημειο του μετασχηματιστη το οποιο φυσικα και σπας σε δυο φορες μια για καθε καναλι  και αλλο ενα τοπικο τετοιο σημειο στην κεντρικη γειωση στην πλακετα του ενσχυτη σου . Φυσικα μια τετοια πρακτικη ειναι υπευθυνη για ταλαντωσεις καθε φυσεως  και ισως και για βομβους σε συνδυασμο με κακη καλωδιωση . Προσοχη σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει θεμα μηκους των γειωσεων ( αν και καλο θα ειναι να ειναι οσο πιο κοντες )  αλλα θεμα σωστης δρομολογησης  και σωστης δημιουργιας του star ground .

--- Το οτι πεφτει η ασφαλεια με 50,000ufd  που εχεις βαλει συνολικα + 300VA  μετασχηματιστη ειναι οριακα λογικο και εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να ειναι ""κουρασμενη"" η ασφαλεια παρα να φταιει το φορτιο ...Μια καλη λυση ειναι τα bleed resistors τα οποια εκφορτιζουν τους πυκνωτες τροφοδοσιας οταν κλεινεις τον διακοπτη ( κανουν και αλλα πραγματα) .

--- κατα πασα πιθανοτητα οι βομβοι οφειλονται στην κακοσχεδιασμενη σου πλακετα  και κυριως στην αποτυχημενη δημιουργια  star ground  πιθανον και σε σχεση με μια κακη υλοιποιηση Η πιθανοτητα να σωθει οταν μπει σε σασσι ειναι μικρη και αναμενω η εικονα απο πλευρας βομβων να χειροτερεψει απο την στιγμη που θα διανοηθεις καν να συνδεσεις καποια απο τις γειωσεις σου με το πλαισιο η την γειωση του δικτυου .

--*Επαναλαμβανω για πολλοστη φορα οτι τα ηλεκτρονικα δεν θεραπευονται με κορτιζονη ....ΙΕ δεν εχει νιοημα να προσπαθησεις να εξαλειψεις τον βομβο  ΝΟΗΜΑ εχει να μαθεις τι τον προκαλει .*

Τα περι παρτυ ολονυκτια με 2-3 ηχεια δεν θα τα σχολιασω καν. 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

windmill82 (07-11-13), xsterg (07-11-13)

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε east_electronics,
δεν νομιζω οτι διαφωνουμε σε κατι απο αυτα που ειπα. φυσικα και ειμαι υπερ των ιδιοκατασκευων. φυσικα και θελω να βλεπω συναδελφους να παρουσιαζουν ωραια και προτοτυπα πραγματα. 
δεν θα διαφωνουσα αν το εν λογω κυκλωμα παρουσιαζονταν σαν μια απλη κατασκευη. αλλα το οτι παιζει καλυτερα απο επωνυμα συστηματα σε συνδιασμο με ιδιοκατασκευασμενα ηχεια τα οποια στη ν καλυτερη περιπτωση εχουν υπολογιστει με το ματι ε δυσκολα το πιστευει κανεις. ας παρουσιαζουμε τα πραγματα οπως ακριβως ειναι και οχι μεγαλοποιωντας τα. 
εχω κανει και καποια ερωτηση στιν φιλο windmill82. απο οτι βλεπω ειναι μεσα στο φορουμ. αν δεν του κανει κοπο ας απαντησει. 

φιλικα
χρηστος

----------


## windmill82

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις και τα σχολια σας. 
Για τις ασφαλειες του σπιτιου θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σας και θα τις αλλαξω γιατι γενικοτερα πεφτουν αρκετα ευκολα , πχ και με θερμαντικα σωματα το χειμωνα.
Θα μελετησω καλυτερα την δυνατοτητα που μου δινει το ολοκληρωμενο για mute/stand by.
Tην κατασκευη την υλοποιησα κατα την διαρκεια που ημουν φοιτητης , στο 2ο ετος και οχι για πτυχιακη εργασια, απλως πριν την ξεκινησω συμβουλευτηκα ορισμενους καθηγητες μου.
Σακη το θεμα με τις λαθος γειωσεις δυστυχως δεν εχω γνωση για το τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω ωστε να αποφυγω βρογχους οι ποιοι προκαλουν τους βομβους  θα το ψαξω και αν εξακολουθω να εχω αποριες ισως να το θεσω σαν θεμα υπο συζητηση στο forum.
Το επομενο σταδιο ειναι να μελετησω καλυτερα τις πλακετες που σχεδιασα και να τον τοποθετησω σε κουτι , με τις καταλληλες μπορνες - συνδεσεις - γειωσεις.
Στο datasheet αναφερεται , Po RMS   (V=35V , RL=8Ω)  70W με  THD 0.5%
Eνω παρακατω  αναφερει THD = 0.1% στα 50W
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι θεωρειτε αστειο το οτι μπορει να αποδωσει μεγιστη ισχυ 60w
Οι περισσοτεροι ενισχυτες με ολοκληρωμενα εχουν πολυ τυπικη ποιοτητα στον ηχο. Ειχα καποτε φτιαξει ενα με το ΤDA1514 ενας συμφοιτητης μου εναν με STK (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τον κωδικο). Κανεις απο αυτους τους δυο δεν ακουγοταν καλα, και οι δυο υστερουσαν πολυ κυριως στις υψηλες συχνοτητες. Το TDA7294 θεωρω οτι με ενα καλο ζευγαρι ηχεια μπορει να αποδωσει πολυ καλη ποιοτητα στον ηχο, σαφως καλυτερη απο αυτο που φανταζεστε.
Λυπαμαι αν μειωσα ή προσεβαλα το παρον thread τοσο που να προκαλεσα γελια ή προδιαθεση για καντηλια, την κατασκευη την ανεβασα υπο συζητηση σαν ερασιτεχνης και οχι σαν επαγγελματιας του ειδους.
Για αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστω για τις ενδιαφερουσες παρατηρησεις σας.

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε φιλε windmill82,
δεν προσεβαλες ουτε μειωσες καποιον. συζητηση ειναι. απλα ειναι καποια πραγματα που δεν στεκουν. οι ασφαλειες σου μπορει να πεφτουν για λογους ασχετους με τον ενισχυτη. μπορει να ειναι παλιες και ταλαιπωρημενες. μπορει να εχεις πολλα φορτια ταυτοχρονα. 
στο θεμα της μεγιστης ισχυος τωρα. αν στο βιβλιο λεει THD = 0.1% στα 50W
εσυ πως αυθαιρετα λες οτι αποδιδει 60W; 
το ολοκληρωμενο αυτο αν δεις εχει τις εξης δυνατοτητες, προστασιες: σιγαση με διακοπτη, stand by, θερμικη προστασια, προστασια βραχυκυκλωματος. οπως βλεπεις αυτου του τυπου τα ολοκληρωμενα εχουν σχεδον ολες τις προστασιες. 
σε καθε περιπτωση προκειται για καλες σειρες ολοκληρωμενων ενισχυτων αλλα οχι για ηχο hi-fi. αν το θελεις για καποιο πολυκαναλο ιδιοκατασκευασμενο ενισχυτη η για ενισχυτη για τον υπολογιστη σου ειναι κατι ικανοποιητικα. αλλα μεχρι εκει. 
φυσικα και θα ειμαστε εδω ενθαρρυνοντας τον οποιο εχει ορεξη και μερακι να παρουσιασει κατι. αλλα θα ειμαστε εδω και με κριτικο πνευμα, ετοιμοι να σχολιασουμε οτιδηποτε πεσει στην αντιληψη μας προς οφελος της βελτιωσης της μαθησης και της ασφαλειας.

----------

windmill82 (07-11-13)

----------


## east electronics

_ας παρουσιαζουμε τα πραγματα οπως ακριβως ειναι και οχι μεγαλοποιωντας τα._ 

 εδω ειναι και το ζουμι της υποθεσης .... σωστα Χρηστο και σε ευχαριστω . 

@windmill 

Μην παρεξηγεις τις προθεσεις μας ... ομως για αυτα τα πραγματα καποιοι απο εμας ηταν στην θεση που εισαι εσυ τωρα  , Ο τονος και τα καντηλια  οπως χιουμοριστικα αναφερθηκαν  εχουν το νοημα οτι σου προσφερουν μια γνωση την οποια κοπιασαμε για να αποκτησουμε Πολλες φορες ειναι καλυτερα να οδηγηθεις σε λυσεις the hard way απο το να ψαχνεσαι 


Φιλικοτατα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## nyannaco

> στο θεμα της μεγιστης ισχυος τωρα. αν στο βιβλιο λεει THD = 0.1% στα 50W
> εσυ πως αυθαιρετα λες οτι αποδιδει 60W;


Εδώ μάλλον δεν διάβασες προσεκτικά. Λέει:



> Στο datasheet αναφερεται , Po RMS (V=35V , RL=8Ω) 70W με THD 0.5%
> Eνω παρακατω αναφερει THD = 0.1% στα 50W


Αρα μέγιστη RMS ισχύ 70W, απλά αναφέρει ότι στα 50W η παραμόρφωση περιορίζεται στο 0.1%, έναντι του 0.5% στη μέγιστη ισχύ. Επομένως τα 60W RMS σαφώς και είναι εφικτά εφόσον επαρκεί η τροφοδοσία.

----------


## nyannaco

> Για τις ασφαλειες του σπιτιου θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σας και θα τις αλλαξω γιατι γενικοτερα πεφτουν αρκετα ευκολα , πχ και με θερμαντικα σωματα το χειμωνα.


Μην τα μπερδεύεις, άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο! 
Το τροφοδοτικό του ενισχυτή κατά το άναμμα τραβάει στιγμιαία μεγάλο ρεύμα, αλλά πρόκειται για μεταβατικό φαινόμενο. Η ασφάλεια πιθανότατα πέφτει λόγω της αιχμής του ρεύματος, επειδή έχει πολύ "γρήγορη" χαρακτηριστική. Η λύση είναι αργότερη ασφάλεια, που να μην αντιδρά τόσο γρήγορα. 
Η περίπτωση των θερμαντικών σωμάτων μάλλον έχει να κάνει όχι με τη χαρακτηριστική, αλλά με το ονομαστικό ρεύμα της ασφάλειας, δεδομένου ότι εκεί έχεις καθαρά ωμικές αντιστάσεις, με αμελητέα μεταβατικά φαινόμενα, αλλά που το ρεύμα μόνιμης κατάστασης υπερβαίνει αρκετά το ονομαστικό της ασφάλειας. Εκεί η λύση δεν είναι τόσο εύκολη, δεδομένου ότι η ενίσχυση της ασφάλειας (περισσότερα ampere) θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να συνοδευτεί και από αύξηση της διατομής των καλωδίων από τον πίνακα στις πρίζες, διαφορετικά υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος φωτιάς.

----------

FILMAN (11-11-13)

----------


## windmill82

Καλησπερα και παλι!
Για να κλεινουμε ενα-ενα τα ζητηματα που προεκυψαν με τον ενισχυτη να εξηγησω καλυτερα αυτο που συμβαινει με τις ασφαλειες του σπιτιου (το οποιο αλλωστε ειναι το πλεον ασχετο ζητημα με τον ηχο)
στο thread εγραψα το παρακατω:
>>βαζοντας το στην πριζα οι αδειοι πυκνωτες φορτιζονται αρκετα βιαια και  σε *ακραιες καταστασεις* ριχνουν μεχρι και την ασφαλεια του σπιτιου , και  επισης στελνουν και ενα ενοχλητικο και επικυνδυνο \παφ\ στα ηχεια.<<
Οταν εννοω ακραιες εννοω οταν παραλληλα εχω και αλλα φορτια στο δωματιο , πχ αναμενο pc, φωτιστικο , ενα μικρο θερμαντικο σωμα , και ταυτοχρονα βαλω στην πριζα τον ενισχυτη, τοτε ορισμενες φορες πεφτει η ασφαλεια. Θα ακολουθησω τις συμβουλες σας και θα αλλαξω την ασφαλεια με μια με τα ιδια ampere εννοειται και πιθανον να λυθει το θεμα.
Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν υπονοησα οτι κατα διαρκεια της λειτουργιας του συμβαινει κατι τετοιο!.
>>Για την ισχυ των 60w RMS δυστυχως δεν εχω παλμογραφο ή καποιο αλλο ειδικο οργανο ωστε να την επιβεβαιωσω , αλλα την ανεφερα με δεδομενο το οτι με 35v τροφοδοσια βασει datasheet μας δινει 70wRMS σε αρκετα χαμηλη παραμορφωση. 
Οπως και να εχει το θεμα με τα watt θεωρω οτι ακομα και εμεις οι ερασιτεχνες το εχουμε απομυθοποιησει, μιας και τεραστια σημασια για την αποδιδομενη ενταση ηχου παιζουν κυριως οι ευαισθησιες των μεγαφωνων.
Μη ξεχναμε οτι υπαρχουν και τραγικοτατα φαινομενα εντυπωσιασμου σε διαφορα mini hifi τρανταχτων ονοματων του χωρου που κολλανε στα προιοντα τους ταμπελακια 1000W  (και απο κατω με μικρα γραμματακια PMPO THD=10%)  :Biggrin:

----------


## east electronics

Η προσεγγιση και των δυο ειναι λαθος γιατι βασιζεται στο datasheet  το οποιο παρουσιαζει εναν υπολογισμο κατω απο πολυ ιδεατες συνθηκες ...Ωμικο φορτιο , 1ΚΗΖ σημα  κλπ . Προφανως για να μπορει να πουλησει 

Αρχικα το φορτιο μας δεν ειναι καθολου ωμικο , ειναι αρκετα επαγωγικο , το σημα μας δεν ειναι 1 ΚΗΖ αλλα μια αναμιξη διαφορων συχνοτητων που συχνα αποκαλουμε μουσικη   και φυσικα καμμια κατασκευη η τροφοδοτικο δεν ειναι τελειο . 

Ολα τα παραπανω ισχυουν πολυ πριν επεμβει ο εωτερικος περιορισμος  ασφαλειας . 

Αρα αυτο που προσπαθουμε να σου πουμε ειναι οτι datasheet  σημαινει ισχυ κορυφης κατω απο συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες για συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα ...Μεταξυ τεχνικων και ρεαλιστων αυτο φυσικα και δεν ισχυει και ουσιωδες νοημα εχουν:
*ποση ισχυ  ?
 επι ποση ωρα ?  
σε ποσο θερμοκρασια ?
με πραγματικη πηγη  και πραγματικο φορτιο ( λυσαξατε να γραφετε RMS )*

Σε πραγματικες συνθηκες θα ελεγα οτι η πραγματικοτητα ειναι ενα πραμα τυπου 20% κατω απο οτι λεει το datasheet  και ειναι αυτο που λεμε ασφαλης περιοχη λειτουργιας .  ( αν και εχω την εντυπωση οτι και παλι γενεοδωρος ειμαι ...) 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## windmill82

Σακη επομενως με ποιον τροπο θα μπορουσαμε να δωσουμε μια τιμη για την ισχυ καποιου ενισχυτη?
Θα πρεπει να υπαρχει μια τυποποιηση σε αυτο το θεμα . (υπαρχει? δεν ξερω)
Εγω μεχρι προτινως στους ενισχυτες ηξερα RMS , MPO , P-PMPO , και φυσικα οι τιμες αυτες υπο καποια αρμονικη παραμορφωση.
Αν δηλαδη ο ταδε YAMAHA αναφερει λογου χαρη 2x50w RMS με 0.5%thd, δεν εχει μετρηθει με τον ιδιο τροπο που οι κατασκευαστες μετρησαν το TDA7294?
Γενικα σαν περισσοτερο εμπειρος στο θεμα θα προτεινες να μην ασχολουμαστε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ με το θεμα της ισχυος , καθως καταληγει σε λανθασμενα συμπερασματα?

----------


## nyannaco

Σωστά είναι όλα αυτά τα περί ισχύος, απλά χρειαζόμαστε κάποιο μέτρο για να έχουμε μία αίσθηση του μεγέθους, και να συγκρίνουμε μηχανήματα μεταξύ τους. Προσωπικά θεωρώ πιο τίμιο μέτρο από τα ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενα το RMS. Δεν είναι όμως ευαγγέλιο, αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο. Ο σοβαρός και ψαγμένος ακροατής ξεκινάει από την επιλογή των ηχείων, και μετά επιλέγει τον ενισχυτή που θα τα οδηγήσει με την ποιότητα που απαιτεί, και με επάρκεια όσον αφορά την ισχύ του, της οποίας το νούμερο τον αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο. Η σύκριση με νούμερα είναι για τους υπόλοιπους (που όμως είναι και η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία, οπότε καλά κάνουν και υπάρχουν και τα νούμερα).

----------


## east electronics

Υπαρχει πολυ θεωρια πισω απο αυτο .... ενας απλος μπουσσουλας ειναι οτι σε ωμικο φορτιο με 1ΚΗΖ χωρις καμμια παραμορφωση ( απο κλιπαρισμα ) στην εξοδο εχουμε το 100% της ισχυος που μπορει να βγαλει ενα μηχανημα .Το θεμα ειναι οτι οι ενισχυτες ευκολα μπορουν να πανε και 130% οποτε το νουμερο μεγαλωνει αλλα δεν ειναι πρακτικα εκμεταλευσιμο ...


Για οσους θελουν μια ματια σε βαθος . 

Στην μετρηση στον παγκο με ωμικο φορτιο τα παντα εχουν να κανουν με το εαν εχει ο ενισχυτης VI limiter Αυτο σημαινει οτι ενας ενισχυτης με 70-80 τροφοδοσια  και μολις δυο τρανσιστορ εξοδου μπορει ανετα να παραγει μια ισχυ 250 βαττ μετρημενη και καθαρη απο κλιπ   αλλα μονο στον παγκο και μονο σε ωμικο φορτιο .

Στην πραξη μολις μπει αληθινο φορτιο και αληθινη πηγη το vi limiter θα αρχισει να κουρευει κορυφες και το τελικο αποτελεσμα θα ειναι τουλαχιστον 30-35% κατω απο την μετρηση στον παγκο  και σαν ηχητικο αποτελεσμα θα ειναι ενας ηχος αρκετα κομπρεσαρισμενος .ακομα χειροτερα ενα το φορτιο πεσει σε 4Ω ( ονομαστικο ) 


Οι τροποι αυτοι εχουν εφαρμοστει για να μετρανε κατα καποιον τροπο οι φτηνοι ενισχυτες στον παγκο ασχετα με το τι επιδοσεις θα εχουν εξω  στην πραγματικη εφαρμογη . 

@nyannaco 

Ενω η παρατηρηση σου ειναι σωστη σε οτι αφορα την επιλογη και τι ευαισθησιες ηχειων κλπ κλπ ειναι κατα καποιον τροπο δεσμευτικη    δεν μπορεις να επιλεξεις να δουλεψεις με εναν ενισχυτη ο οποιος ειναι ΠΧ 11 βαττ και ενα ηχειο το οποιο ειναι 103db Στον καθημερινο χρηστη η κατασταση αυτη μπορει να αλλαξει και φυσικα οι μεθοδοι εκτιμησης πρεπει να εδρεωθουν για τους χρηστες να υπαρξει η γνωση ωστε να ξερουν που πανε τα μηχανηματα του και απο εκει και μετα να εχουν τις επιλογες τους ανοιχτες . 


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

windmill82 (08-11-13)

----------


## nyannaco

Ας ανεβάσω λοιπόν κι εγώ το "καμάρι" μου, τελικός ενισχτής (2Χ70W RMS, αν θυμάμαι καλά) δημοσιευμένος στο Elektor το 1984, με την ονομασία Mini Crescendo. Εγώ τον έφτιαξα το 1988.
PA_Front.jpgPA_Back.jpgPA_Top.jpgPA_Out.jpgPA_PS.jpg

----------


## xsterg

να μιλησω για τον Mini Crescendo. κρινοντας τον σαν κατασκευη του 1988 εχω να πω οτι μου αρεσει παρα πολυ. πολυ δυσκολα εκεινη την εποχη θα μπορουσε καποιος να κανει καποιες βελτιωσεις. το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω για το 1998 ως βελτιωση θα ηταν καλυτερη (πιο μαζεμενη) καλωδίωση και ξεχωριστο τροφοδοτικο για το καθε καναλι. αλλα και παλι οπως ειναι βαζει κατω αρκετους ετοιμους και ιδιοκατασκευασμενους ενισχυτες. εχω να πω οτι για την εποχη του οτι ειναι πρωτοποριακο. μπραβο στον φιλο νικο.
κρινοντας τον σαν κατασκευη του 2013 λιγα πραγματα και παλι θα βελτιωνα. ξεχωριστο τροφοδοτικο για καθε καναλι, μαζεμα των καλωδιώσεων, μεγαλυτερη ψυκτρα, αλλαγη των ακροδεκτων συνδεσης ηχειων με μπορνες, αλλαγη των ακροδεκτων rca με κατι ποιοτικοτερο, προσθηκη  κυκλωματος καθυστερησης των ηχειων και προστασιας απο συνεχεις τασεις, πλακετα για το τροφοδοτικο, και κυκλωμα καθυστερησης των 220v. μπορει να φαινονται πολλα αλλα δεν ειναι. ο ενισχυτης αυτος ακομη και ετσι οπως ειναι στεκεται επαξια και διπλα σε σημερινους ετοιμους ενισχυτες. φυσικα και βαζει κατω ολα τα σημερινα compact πολυκαναλα συστηματα που φιγουραρουν στα περισσοτερα σαλονια. μιλαω για τα συστηματα με υψος 1U που βλεπω οτι εχουν πολλοι και το παιζουν οτι ακουνε σοβαρη μουσικη απο αυτα. ε αυτα τα συστηματα σιγουρα τα βαζει κατω ο εν λογω ενισχυτης. 
επισης θελω να σημειωσω και κατι αλλο. εντυπωση μου κανει η καθαριοτητα του ενισχυτη αυτου παρα τα 25 ετη που εχει στην πλατη του. το παραμικρο ισχνος σκονης δεν υπαρχει. 
εξαιρετικη κατασκευη που παιρνει επιπλεον ποντους αν σκευτει καποιος το ετος κατασκευης του!!

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Οσον αφορά τις παρατηρήσεις σου, τα περισσότερα (τροφοδοτικό, ψύκτρα, μπόρνες, RCA) θα μπορούσαν να έχουν γίνεικαι τότε, δεν ήταν θέμα τεχνογνωσίας αλλά φοιτητικών οικονομικών (όταν είχα χρόνο δεν είχα χρήματα, αργότερα που είχα χρήματα δεν είχα χρόνο, τώρα πια ζορίζουν και τα δύο  :Sad: ). Ειδικά για το τροφοδοτικό, το Elektor τότε πρότεινε, όχι βέβαια ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά μετασχηματιστή toroidal, που όμως ήταν πανάκριβος.
Κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης των ηχείων και προστασίας απο συνεχείς τάσεις υπάρχει, αν προσέξεις καλύτερα την τέταρτη (ομολογουμένως μετριότατης ποιότητας) φωτογραφία θα δεις ότι υπάρχει μιά δεύτερη, μικρότερη πλακέτα και ένα ρελέ πάνω από το δεξί κανάλι.
Οσο για την απουσία σκόνης, έχει καθαριστεί αρκετές φορές σε αυτά τα 25 χρόνια, και τα τελευταία 13 δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται, καθώς δεν ταίριαζε αισθητικά στο σαλόνι (ο νοών νοείτω).

----------


## nyannaco

Βρήκα και το σχέδιο on-line, για όποιον έχει την περιέργεια:

http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/max/8038/elektor-mini-crescendo-schaltbild_6363.jpg

Θυμάμαι, είχα πάρει από μία εικοσάδα BC546B και BC556B και μέτραγα hfe για να ταιριάξω ζευγάρια για τους διαφορικούς στις εισόδους.

----------


## xsterg

θεωρεις νικο οτι απο αισθητικης αποψης ειναι καλυτερα τα σημερινα κομπακτ συστηματα με τα δεκαδες αχρηστα λαμπακια? εμενα μου αρεσει και εμφανισιακα. ευχαριστως θα τον εβαζα στο σαλονι μου.

----------


## ezizu

Μάλλον δεν το θεωρεί ο ίδιος ......το αισθητικό κομμάτι των συσκευών, έχει συνήθως να κάνει με την γυναικεία αισθητική άποψη . :Wink:

----------


## nyannaco

> Μάλλον δεν το θεωρεί ο ίδιος ......το αισθητικό κομμάτι των συσκευών, έχει συνήθως να κάνει με την γυναικεία αισθητική άποψη .


Το έπιασες  :Rolleyes:

----------


## east electronics

Ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο να βλεπεις ντουηδες ...να ευλογανε τα γενια τους ....δυστυχως αγαπητοι κυριοι οι παλμογραφοι και οι γεννητριες τυχαινει να εχουν διαφορετικη αποψη .....

Οι ενισχυτες του Giesberts  του οποιου την μουρη θα ηθελα να σπασω  και συναμα να αναλαβω την ευθυνη για την πραξη μου μαλλον πανηγυρικα  υποφερουν απο δεκαδες προβληματα σταθεροτητας ενω ειναι απολυτα εξαρτημενοι απο τις θερμοκρασιακες αλλαγες και το hfe  των ημιαγωγων που χρησιμοποιουν . 

Για αυτο αλλωστε εχουν ιστορικο αποτυχιας , και διαφορα σετ βελτιωσεων κυριως στον τομεα ασφαλεια  τα οποια φυσικα και πηγαν απο το βημα ενα στο βημα δυο αλλα στην πραξη μεχρι το βημα 10 εχουμε ποοοοοοοοοολυ δρομο ακομα .


Φυσικα αυτο δεν αλλαξε τον κοπο και τις προσδοκιες που υπηρχαν απο αυτα τα μηχανηματα οσο για το αν επαιζαν καλα  η απαντηση ειναι ναι επαιζαν αλλα τιποτα το εξωπραγματικο . Μην ξεχναμε οτι εκεινη την εποχη που κατασκευαστηκαν οι γνωσεις μας ηταν πολυ περιορισμενες και σημερα πλεον οι ανθρωποι που μιλανε για αυτους περιγραφουν μαλλον αναμνησεις και συναισθηματα απο την τοτε χαρα και εποχη παρα τεχνικη αντιληψη μετρησεις και τεκμηριωμενα αποτελεσματα . 

Σαφως αυτη ειναι και η χαρα της δημιουργιας και ο σκοπος του diy  ο κοπος που εκαναν τα παιδια και το μερακι που εριξαν σε αυτη ειναι ο ιδιος ασχετα εαν η σχεδιαση ειναι καλη η κακη . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## nyannaco

Φίλε Σάκη, πολύ σωστά το έθεσες, η χαρά της δημιουργίας ήταν. Από εκεί και πέρα, ο παλμογράφος ήταν άπιαστο όνειρο για το χομπίστα φοιτητή εκείνη την εποχή, δεν υπήρχε ούτε internet για αν δεις απόψεις και κριτικές, το μόνο που είχαμε ήταν τα αυτιά μας, κι αυτό στο βαθμό που άκουγε του καθενός, και φυσικά εντός των περιορισμών των ηχείων. Πρακτικά δηλαδή δεν είχαμε τίποτα  :Smile: , πέρα από την καλή φήμη του Elektor, του οποίου τα κυκλώματα τουλάχιστον δούλευαν, σε αντίθεση με πολλά του άλλου τότε περιοδικού του χώρου.

----------


## east electronics

+1000 και ακριβως οπως τα λες ...αντιστοιχα και καποιοι που ειχαν την τυχη να εχουν οργανα  εκεινη την εποχη  δεν ηξεραν καν να τα χρησιμοποιησουν σωστα συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του ομιλουντα ....

Καποια στιγμη μου δωθηκε η ευκαιρια να μιλησω με εναν αρθογραφο του περιοδικου ΗΧΟΣ  και στην ουσια *του την ειπα* για τα πολυ λαθος πραγματα, ανακριβειες και θεοποιηση χαζων μηχανηματων  που γραφτηκαν εκεινη την εποχη για καποια μηχανηματα . 

Η απαντηση του οτι εκεινη την εποχη τοσο ξεραμε και τοσο γραφαμε ενω στην ουσια δεν με καλυψε  παρολαυτα ομως  εχει μεσα της ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο αληθειας .

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## xsterg

ο αγαπητος φιλος σακης εχει χαθει απο την παρεα μας. το ιδιο και οι πολυ χρησιμες συμβουλες του καθως και οι ωραιες παρουσιασεις που κανει. καταλαβαινω οτι υπαρχει φορτος εργασιας αλλα χαθηκε αποτομα. ελπιζω να τον ξαναδουμε.

----------


## east electronics

μην βαρατε !!! καιγομαι απο δουλεια  εχω και εναν απο τους υπαλληλους μου off  με εφραγμα  και αρα ειμαι ασχημα χωμενος ( συνεχιζω να μην μπορω να βρω εργατικο δυναμικο με γνωσεις .....και ηθος ) 

ΠΑρολα αυτα ολοι ξερουν οτι εαν εχουν θεμα  με ενα ΠΜ  θα δω το νημα 


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## andyferraristi

> ...  εχω και εναν απο τους υπαλληλους μου off  με εφραγμα  και αρα ειμαι ασχημα χωμενος ... )


Σάκη περαστικά στο παλικάρι, και με τις ευχές μας σύντομα να είναι και πάλι ακμαίος ...

----------


## east electronics

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις ευχες ο Τακης ειναι 60 πατημενα  αν και σοβαρο τον προλαβανε αλλα θα κανει πολυ καιρο να ξαναερθει για δουλεια !

----------


## geostrom

καταρχάς περαστικά στον Τάκη .
τώρα πολλες φορές εχω σκεφτεί να ανεβάσω καποιο ποστ για επισκευή αλλα μετα απο τα ποστ του Σάκη νιώθω τόσο αμαθής που κωλώνω να το κάνω τελικά δεν το έκανα ποτέ  , μαλλον έστω και με λάθη θα πρέπει να το επιχειρήσω και ας μην μπορώ να το αναλύσω αλα Σάκης .

----------


## east electronics

Οχι παιδια ...ολοι πρεπει να ανεβαζουμε οτι μπορουμε ... Το να μην εχεις γνωσεις δεν ειναι κακο ...πολλα παιδια που παρακολουθουν εμαθαν 5 πραγματακια απο την ολη φαση αλλα  και εγω ενημερωθηκα σε θεματα που δεν γνωριζα απο καποιο μελος που διαβασε περισσοτερο απο μενα η μπορεσε  να αντιμετωπισει ενα  θεμα με καλυτερο τροπο απο τον δικο μου . 

Αρκει αυτα που γραφουμε να μην πουλαμε μουρη να μην απαξιωνουν τις γνωσεις των αλλων και να μην ειναι στιριγμενα στην λογικη του ""εγω το δοκιμασα και ειναι ενταξει ""

Κατα τα αλλα  οτι μπορουμε να ανεβασουμε προς συζητηση ειναι καλο για ολους 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλημερα τα περαστικα μου και απο εμενα και τις καλυτερες ευχες μου για ταχυτερη αναρωση, please ενα ποστ μονο 1 μονο 1 . δωσε το φαρμακο στους ασθενεις σου γιατρε μου  :Lol: .

----------


## xsterg

περαστικα και απο εμενα στον κο τακη.

----------

